# Divorce books



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

The other day there was a thread about the divorce industry being tailored towards women. Well last night I was at the book store looking for some new material to read and I noticed something that I had missed before.

While a significant portion of the books tended to be directed towards women it was also very telling to note the percentage of books focused on getting back with your ex. 

So I was thinking, is this just some warped effort to cash in on emotions that so many of us have after a divorce? Especially given the low rates of reconciliation and the even lower rates of successful reconciliations.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Interesting. Maybe I should write a book about my failed reconciliation.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I actually thought about it when I was going through a divorce.

Instead, I published a bunch of pretty well recieved blog articles about it on a now defunct site. Content is gone.

I wish I would have written that book. Do it.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

marduk said:


> I actually thought about it when I was going through a divorce.
> 
> Instead, I published a bunch of pretty well recieved blog articles about it on a now defunct site. Content is gone.
> 
> I wish I would have written that book. Do it.


I am not following you, written what book?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Ynot said:


> I am not following you, written what book?


I was volunteering you to write a divorce book focusing on men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

How about this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Stupidest-Mis...e=UTF8&qid=1442959895&sr=1-8&keywords=divorce


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

marduk said:


> I was volunteering you to write a divorce book focusing on men.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe someday when I am a little stabilized, right now I am still having to many weak moments to write with any clarity. 
But my point was that there are so many books about getting your ex back and/or reconciling broken marriages. Given the statistics, do you think these are just a ploy to cash on on the emotions people feel about getting their ex back after a divorce?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Ynot said:


> Maybe someday when I am a little stabilized, right now I am still having to many weak moments to write with any clarity.
> But my point was that there are so many books about getting your ex back and/or reconciling broken marriages. Given the statistics, do you think these are just a ploy to cash on on the emotions people feel about getting their ex back after a divorce?


I dunno.

Isn't every job just a ploy to get money? I mean, I don't work for free.

Write your stuff down. You're a smart guy. You never know the number of guys you could help even just describing your experience.


----------

